# mixed with..



## jwalser18 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, so I'm obviously new here, But I absolutely adore my Pitt. Her name is Feonia and she's currently 9 months old. When I had purchased her I was told I couldn't see the mother as she was overly protective of her babies, and I did see the father who was a pure razor pitt.. I figured she's pure.. Now, Looking more closely I can't tell for sure. I've attached a pic, maybe someone can help?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Mixed with love if you ask me. I wouldn't sweat it. Not knowing is better in the long run because you'll be prone to call her A mutt, and folks don't really persecute mutts.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres no such thing as a razor pitt or a pitt for that matter.....

Theres a razors edge american bully line. But american bullys arent pit bulls.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jwalser18 said:


> I did see the father who was a pure razor pitt.


There is no such thing as a razor pitt. Pit*<<< one T is short for Pit Bull which is short for American Pit Bull terrier. Which is a breed of dog. Razors Edge is a bloodline that belongs to the American Bully a separate breed of dog.



jwalser18 said:


> I figured she's pure.. Now, Looking more closely I can't tell for sure. I've attached a pic, maybe someone can help?


She is a very cute little thing, but you can not tell the purity of a dogs blood by looks. that is something that is shown in the papers of the dog. Papers show how the dog was bred and show that it came from pure parents. No papers= a dog of unknown lineage and very very very unlikely that it is pure bred.

Now all that being said it's still a good dog and a good pet. There is nothing wrong with not knowing if your dog is purebred, but it is simply something you can't tell without papers.


----------



## jwalser18 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for clearing so much of this up! I do love her, and she's an amazing little puppy, but it's just been something I wanted to know.


----------



## jwalser18 (Jun 23, 2013)

william williamson said:


> Mixed with love if you ask me. I wouldn't sweat it. Not knowing is better in the long run because you'll be prone to call her A mutt, and folks don't really persecute mutts.


thanks, she's a very loving dog.. very loval as well.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My biggest suggestion is to not refer to the dog as a "pitt", "pit", "pit mix", "pit bull", "bully", or anything related to a specific breed of dog unless u have paper work proving the breed.


----------



## jwalser18 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> My biggest suggestion is to not refer to the dog as a "pitt", "pit", "pit mix", "pit bull", "bully", or anything related to a specific breed of dog unless u have paper work proving the breed.


and refer to her as what..? dog? Unknown?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

jwalser18 said:


> and refer to her as what..? dog? Unknown?


Yep I would just call it a dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Dog, your special mutt, anything to dissuade negativity.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

jwalser18 said:


> and refer to her as what..? dog? Unknown?


To refer to it as anything else would be a lie. You have no idea what it is so why call it something it most likely isnt?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's simply a Heinz 57. I wouldn't refer to her as a pit bull or pit bull mix either. If someone asks what breed she is, just tell them she's a mixed breed.


----------

